# Climbing partner in Barcelona



## HighExposure (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I just got into Barcelona and am not too familiar with the area or have many friends here. So I'm looking for a climbing partner. I've been climbing for about a year now, maybe American 5.8 or French 5 (indoor). I've done some leading climbing though indoor and love it. Outdoor has been minimal as I spent the last year in England (vs. California). Though I would love to give sport climbing a shot. Have second'ed trad many times & multi pitches. 

Thanks. 


Kindly,
Margaret.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe announce in the TABLON - Desnivel.com - Alpinismo, Escalada y Montaña

I've several mates here who a climbers - one is also Editor of GRANDES ESPACIOS (part of the desnivel group)


----------



## HighExposure (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey thanks a lot. I did post there and have received several responses! Hopefully I'll hit the outdoors this weekend xx


----------

